# river rocks or flagstone



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

Should i get river rocks or stack some flagstone rocks in my 55g mbuna aquarium.. btw the gravel is white crushed coral . Thanks


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

I like river rocks! Just looks more natural to me.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Definitely, river rocks.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

cichlidboy123 said:


> Should i get river rocks or stack some flagstone rocks in my 55g mbuna aquarium.. btw the gravel is white crushed coral . Thanks


You mention stacking. That's one question, so if you want to stack your rocks, then get 'stackable' rocks. Also, rocks with a high calcium content seem to grow algae better. It has been well stated here (by DJ I think) that it's a better idea to choose interesting shapes, rather than interesting colors, since the rocks will change color after the algae begins to grow.


----------



## timbo6684 (Aug 29, 2010)

What are some examples of rocks with higher calcium content?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Limestone, like holey rock.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

What would river rocks do to the water?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Depends on the mineral (river rocks is a shape, not a material). The ones I have seen are granite or other inert materials and would do nothing.

Don't get too hung up on needing rocks to buffer the water. Turns out they dissolve so slowly that with 50% weekly water changes as is normal for cichlids, the rocks don't impact the water significantly. Just put some crushed coral in your filter and choose whatever substrate and rocks you like and are safe for your fish.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks DJ


----------



## kyboy (Oct 30, 2009)

I used river rocks that I collected from a local river, but I'd suggest getting a variety of sizes & shapes because(IME) river rock; although natural looking are the most difficult to "stack".  Lace rock is good for stacking & granite is a good option too.


----------



## cichlidboy123 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## xander22 (May 28, 2012)

you do weekly 50% watre changes for Cichlids? Thought the standard was 25% every 2 weeks. I know the Cichlids produce more waste...is that why? :-?


DJRansome said:


> Depends on the mineral (river rocks is a shape, not a material). The ones I have seen are granite or other inert materials and would do nothing.
> 
> Don't get too hung up on needing rocks to buffer the water. Turns out they dissolve so slowly that with 50% weekly water changes as is normal for cichlids, the rocks don't impact the water significantly. Just put some crushed coral in your filter and choose whatever substrate and rocks you like and are safe for your fish.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes. With the overcrowded stocking that works well to manage aggression, your water will get to 20ppm within a week easily and that's about the maximum I like nitrates to be in my tanks.

A 50% weekly water change get's it right back down to 10ppm so we can start again.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

xander22 said:


> you do weekly 50% watre changes for Cichlids? Thought the standard was 25% every 2 weeks. I know the Cichlids produce more waste...is that why? :-?


There is no "standard" and this would be bad advice to give anyone. There is all sorts of this type of misinformation floating around out there and being spread on the net. the reality is that every tank is unique, and needs to be treated as such. The bioload in the tank will determine what the minimum water change should be, but changing more than that will do no harm, and will in fact provide a buffer, against potential problems caused by water quality issues.


----------

